# maintenance advice



## a2008lee (Jun 10, 2013)

I am currently trying to figure out how to keep my nitrates down in my 55 overstocked cichlid tank. I am new to the hobby, and was advised to heavily stock unsexed juvies and pick out the aggressors. I am down to a variety of 22 lake malawis reaching sexual maturity. I plan on giving away a few, but am waiting until they are mature to pick a peaceful mix. 
I see no issues in the tank, all is peaceful and the fish seem healthy, happy and lively.
I just noticed the first batch of fry, which unfortunately only one is hanging around now, the rest were taken by the circle of life.
Tank has been established for 7 months
Filters: Running HOB AC110 and canister Fluval 305 (alternating weekly maintenance of sponges)
Water changes: Every 3 days about 20% to maintain nitrates
Substrate: live aragonite sand (rinsed well before put in tank, vacuumed and raked weekly)
I am getting a 0.25 ammonia reading constantly (not from the tap water that I am treating with prime)
Nitrates are anywhere from 40-80 on a regular basis. Even after water change.
ph: 7.8 
Nitrites: 0
I am running a power head to help with settling
Decor is granite caves
I know keeping Nitrates this high for long term could be bad, I am wondering if I should be concerned about these readings and if there is something I'm missing. Could I possibly be under filtrated? The cichlids are all about 2 inches and a few are 4 inches.
I appreciate any comments and feedback as to tweaking my maintenance schedule to lower these nitrates.
:fish:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a water sample before and after doing a nice big 70-80% water exchange. Test for nitrates in both of these and hopefully you'll see it go down quite a bit. While you're at it - also test your tap water for nitrates.

The only two ways to reduce nitrates are to exchange water or to have a heavily, heavily planted tank. Most of us just do water exchanges - especially when keeping mbuna who like to eat plants. In general, it's more effective to perform one big water exchange (50% or more) per week rather than multiple small (20% or less) exchanges.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

We had a nitrate problem in a 75G tank when we 1st setup our tanks. It had some of our larger more mature fish in it. We did a couple of things.

First I did 50% water changes every 6 days with 20% water change in the middle (at 3 days). This brought the nitrates down pretty fast as even with 50% water changes weekly it can take some time to bring those high nitrates down.

Next, we also added filtration. You have 22 fish in a 55G with 1 HOB and 1 mid-sided canister. I would recommend another canister or another AC110. I think that too will help with your nitrates. The Fluval 305 only holda 6.6L of media (and I'm not sure if that includes the sponges...I think it does). That is not a lot of biological for 22 larger fish. If you can't afford another canister I would add one...if not then if you can get a 2nd AC110, I would load it up entirely with biomedia and maybe a pad of some type on top for polishing. I use Seachem Matrix as my primary biomedia and am very happy with it. It does a great job.

Good job catching your water problems before they became health issues for your fish. Keep up the good work and I know you will find a great solution. Where there is a will, there is a way. And possibly begin looking for another tank too...as those 22 fish will need more space soon...that's how we ended up with multiple tanks also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is 80ppm after a water change it may be off the charts and higher than that. I'd change 75% daily until I had it down to 10ppm.


----------



## a2008lee (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for your comments and advice. I am on the fence as to purchasing an additional filter or just bite the bullet and set up a new tank. My home is small but I would love tanks everywhere  It seems as that I am under filtrated. I did not think for a minute that it was the reason so I am grateful of the experience and knowledge of you all. it is hard to part with fish! I didn't know I could appreciate their personalities. I am Happy I went with cichlids. My other Fish novice friends are not having as much fun


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although you may need more filtration, that by itself will not cause or remedy high nitrates. Only water changes (or filter/substrate cleaning) can remove nitrates.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd try increasing the volume of your water changes to the 50% range 2x per week. The fact you get nitrates building up shows your filtration is working. The other approach is to (obviously) reduce the bio load. Be sure you stir up the sand just prior to/during the water change also.

If you are on the fence between a filter and new tank, buy the additional filter, install it on this tank and run it for at least a month or so, and then when you find that new tank, you'll have a pre-seeded filter ready for the new tank! That is a win-win!


----------



## myswtsins (Jul 28, 2008)

Prime can give a false ammonia reading. With your nitrates being so high I am confident your tank is cycled so don't worry about that.

Cichlids=Overfilter. You can't have too much filtration! And I like nodima's idea about seeding your new filter for your n new tank. lol 

Cichlids also=big water changes. Most can handle 75% WCs and love it too. "Solution to pollution is dilution" works very well in this hobby.

Have you tested your tap water for nitrates? Also I have seen some people use Pothos plants to keep nitrates down, something to look into maybe.

"alternating weekly maintenance of sponges", just to clarify this means you clean your filter weekly? Do you gravel at every water change?


----------

